# shark fishing



## jlow29 (Feb 4, 2011)

hey all im new to this forum. im gonna be in the pensacola aera alot this summer.use to fish alot in panama city but where gonna try or luck here this summer i know rules but can u shark fish off the piers in fort picken or surronding area thax for any help with this


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Ft.Pickens you can but none of the gulf side piers allow the sport.
But during the summer right off the beach is all ya need......


----------



## jlow29 (Feb 4, 2011)

thax


----------



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

I agree, Ft Pickins. Also wouldn't bother fishing off of the piers during the summer just a tourist trap, Like he said just cast from the beach about 60-100ft out sit, wait, hookup, hld on!


----------



## xtopdawg386x (Dec 31, 2010)

Never had any one say you cant shark fish off ft pickens or seen any signs saying you cant . Ever pier i have been to say you cant shark fish off of them how ever you never know whats going to bite . How ever usually makes better fishing off the beach or off a boat . I have caught a few off the piers how ever tourist get in the way plus if its a big shark its a pain to get up on the pier . Then you have to deal with other peoples lines getting tangled up in yours its a mess . kayak out from the beach and fish off there its more fun plus you dont have to worry about getting kicked off the pier .


----------



## jlow29 (Feb 4, 2011)

well thax alot guys. ill be fishing alot in fort pickens.ill be down most all summer maybe ill see yall around going to pick out a good camp spot at the camp ground tomorrow thax again for the info


----------

